# Sometimes You Have to Use What You Have To Use



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Got back in the state Thurs around midnight after a 6 week AF trip. Went scouting Saturday and found a hot field. Only problem is my trailer full of decoys was about an hour and a half away and I did not have time to get it. A buddy said he was going to go but cancelled at the last moment so now I was decoy less or so I thought. I decided I would pass shoot as the birds were coming over a treeline pretty low. Sitting in my garage loading the truck with my guns, ammo, and clothes I was pouting cause I did not want to pass shoot on my first hunt in over 6 weeks. Then my 38 BF Floaters popped out at me and I decided what the hell. So I loaded them up. Got to the pea field and when I went to rake up some cover I noticed the field had been sliced and diced so I had nothing to cover the blind. Here is a picture of my blind:









Here is another picture with some more floaters. Tried to get them to stand as straight as possible put it was hard with the 25mph plus winds. Also notice all the heads are sentry and semi resting:










First flock of 4 slid off about 75 yards and landed about 150 plus yards upwind. Another flock of about 15 did the same. The flocks were about 30 seconds apart. Then about 10 minutes go by. I have a flock of about 25 cupped hard. The live birds upwind started honking, the flocked veered off and landing with the real birds. Not wanting this to happen again I scarred them off. Next flock of about 30 coming right in. About 20 yards out they figured it out but they were close enough and I jumped up. Two shots and two birds on the ground. Just enough time to set them in the decoys and another flock was coming. They made it about 35 yards and started to flare off. Once again I jumped up and one shot and my 3rd bird fell:










Ran and got the truck and the flocks kept coming. Here are some more pictures of them:









On the final glide. We were surrounded by birds:









Notice my truck bumper:









could have shot a few out of this flock:










cupping on the other side of the truck:










After a few more pictures I got out of there and the field filled up. Bottom line is sometimes you have to use what you have to use. I had my doubts if it would work but it did. A lot of times guys will put posts on what kind of decoys to use, how many sentries... I had no feeders. Not saying a spread like this will work everytime but giving it a try sure beat sleeping in.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Great story about utilizing what you have available with success, you earn extra bragging rights with these kind of stories,.....and you have pics to back it up. Congrats!!!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

thats pretty cool...well done! It's definitely about being in the area that they want to be isn't it.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Way to go Leo! Adaptation is sometimes the only way to go. It can mean survival of the fittest, and you won. They probably have never seen those in the field before! Heh! Talk to you soon.

Ima870man


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

you dident happen to weigh any did yah????


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo,

You continue to amaze me with your waterfowling prowess! I bow down to you and worship at your feet. I bet those birds would have decoyed within 10 yards, but they probably caught the reflection off that windshield you call a pair of glasses.

Holla!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Dude, I have got to get me a pair of those spectacles!! dd:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

being on the X is the key to success. It is the most important thing not calling, decoys, or the blind


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

You know, it has to be those glasses now that I think about it. Leo can finally see the X. No wonder his success rate was so high earlier in the year. It was the glasses.  He will probably even bag a necker yet too. :lol:

Ima870man

Cheers to you man, it was a way to long of a wait. You deserve it!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I might have to try that!


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm just curious when you're going to install stubble straps on the truck? May not need them, though, It seems like you're doing just fine without them!


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Job well done! In life, the secret to success is showing up. Plenty of guys (probably me included) would have given up and said we couldn't go because we didn't have what we needed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pics Leo.....season ends tomorrow.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta love the PC smile.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

That is why geese refer to you as *WHITE DEATH!*


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Gotta love the PC smile.


Looks like Buddy Holly on enzyte.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice smile 

looks like floaters work for geese so im going to try them for ducks!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

if i had a vehicle like that i would have just backed it up to the direction that the geese were coming from and let um' decoy into the decals :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think he needs acouple more decals.... HOLY SMOKES!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GB3 The decals are so that people think I actually know what I am doing out there in the field.

Mallard I think you hit the nail on the head. Enzyte is some good stuff though! Especially when you take it with red bull!

Ken yesterday was a bummer being the last day and all. The plus was the geese did not make it easy for me. Did not land as many as I would have liked but it was still great to get out there on the last day.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

atta boy PC, atta boy


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, DuckBuster I'm wondering when Leo's gonna get some stubble straps for those glasses? :toofunny:

You can't get away from me Leo, I'm everywhere you are HAHAHAHAHA! Talk to you soon buddy.

WJ :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

windjammer said:


> You can't get away from me Leo, I'm everywhere


Ya just like a bad rash!

See you in Jan. Better have some bunnies ready to shoot and some walleye for my belly! Oh and tell the old lady at the bar I will be back. Nothing like hooking up with a 70 year old grandma!


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

C'mon man she was not a day over 50. Get real!


----------

